# Cyclocosmia ricketti?



## cloud711 (Dec 4, 2005)

can anybody give me any info on this spider?
lifespan? 
size?
care?
and other things.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 5, 2005)

i just googled it and found next to nothing, except this one person giving it similar conditions to other trapdors. and that it's abdomen looks like someone chopped it in half, but you probably know this already.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 5, 2005)

http://forums.insecthobbyist.com/view.php?id=12186,12186


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 6, 2005)

it looks really weird but interesting. it's a trap door spider from china.


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 6, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having one.

Not much is known about it's captive care, but it seems to be pretty hardy from what I've heard about it.


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 6, 2005)

me too. but i need more info on this spider before i get one.


----------



## NewGriot (Dec 7, 2005)

*Maybe this help you...*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36527&highlight=cyclocosima

I can`t give you more information about this spider...she died some days after...


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 7, 2005)

it didnt made a burrow?


----------

